# What's the best Chicken Hen to Foster



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

What's the best type of Chicken hen to foster other little chicks? I'm getting them very young & no matter what I do I lose some so I'm looking into getting a foster hen just to help raise them.. 
Thanks for your opinion & thank you in advance


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

A broody hen.....tuck the chicks under her at night. Check frequently on them to be sure she doesn't attack them.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Buff Orpingtons are the best moms and foster moms ever!


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks y'all


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd agree with the Orpingtons...not just the Buffs either....my jubilee, spangled and white are all as broody as broody comes and I'm sure would adopt a darned fox if it sat under them for a minute or two!!!

Silkies are great broodies too but have a lower 'capacity' as they are that much smaller.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

As has been said before :smile: :

Orpingtons are great and so are Silkies!


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

oakshirefarms said:


> As has been said before :smile: :
> 
> Orpingtons are great and so are Silkies!


I'm looking for laying Silkies right now


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

happyhogs said:


> I'd agree with the Orpingtons...not just the Buffs either....my jubilee, spangled and white are all as broody as broody comes and I'm sure would adopt a darned fox if it sat under them for a minute or two!!!
> 
> Silkies are great broodies too but have a lower 'capacity' as they are that much smaller.


Oops, I meant to say just Orpingtons. The Buffs are just the color we have right now. lol. I agree with you!


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Silkie are very broody but they are not good for a large amount of chicks due to the fact that they are small.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

